# Nikon D60 or Canon EOS 1000D



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey guys,

Looking at getting one of the above cameras and I'm confused...

The reviews say they are more or less the same but I'm just wondering if anyone here has any opinions on either camera - or was in the same situation and chose on over the other.

So far I'm thinking of going with the Nikon just to be a little different (we use Canon's at work).

Thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Biggest IMO difference is D60 does not have an inbuilt motor for the auto focus so will restrict the lense
choice.

I tired the canon range did not feel right for me whereas the Nikon did. Try them both see which
works best for u.

Don't think you can buy the D60 new I know the D40 has been stopped and they have been 
replaced by the D3000 and the D5000 I think.


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

Eos 1000d


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

I have the eos 1000d, and i personally love it!

I'm still only getting to grips with it (6 months later) so i'm not going to post any of the pics i'v taken, but im sure if i put my mind to it, they could come out a lot better!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the super quick responses guys!

Not fussed about a inbuilt motor really - but I probably will when I get new lenes...

I've used loads of Canons and like 'em, never used a Nikon but I figured it'd be roughly the same.

Found a D60 on PixMania for £373+p&p and the 1000D is £350ish.

Saxomad, do you have a 1000d, if so how do you find the build quality?

Just read this and now the 1000d is looking more promising.... Arghh, I hate choices! :lol:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Also what about a 450d, worth the extra over the 1000d?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I tried literally loads but the larger size of the bigger cameras felt better to me, ended up with a canon 40D.
Your best bet is to go to a proper camera shop, not jessops, and get there advice and try a few.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, I use a 5D and it is truly outstanding, nice and heavy and can take a few knocks (we climb telecom towers with them)...

I'm gonna have a look at the 450d reviews now.

So contrary to the title it's now, 1000d or 450d?


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

I own a 400d and a 450d, a mate of mine has a 1000d. I would plump up the extra and push for a 450d, great camera. :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Awesome thanks for the 'hands-on' opinion. :thumb:

I'll go for the 450d then, 2MP more and it also looks a bit better with regards to build quality even though this one will get pampered. :lol:

EDIT: Ordered the 450d, hopefully I'll get some nice piccies from it. Thanks for all the help guys, much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Just to even things up a bit. I bought the D60 just under a year ago. It's been everything I'd hoped.:thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

martyp said:


> Ordered the 450d, hopefully I'll get some nice piccies from it. Thanks for all the help guys, much appreciated! :thumb:


You have made a top choice, hope you have lots of fun with your new camera, did you get the one with the kit lens or just body?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Spitfire, to be honest I think the D60 would've been more than enough for me but it was a 6-8 day wait on Pixmania and I'm not a patient person :lol:

Alfa, I got the 450d / 18>55mm IS lens kit from Pixmania.

Thanks again for the help guys, even with my ever changing questions!


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

I went for a 1000D a few months ago and it was my first DLSR. I looked and alot of reviews and people and they swing more towards the 1000D. And never looked back.

Luke


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a 450d and its a cracking camera, great choice mate.

Enjoy.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

stupidmonkfish said:


> I have a 450d and its a cracking camera, great choice mate.
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks. Actually got the camera on Tuesday and decided to send it back... 

I decided to upgrade to the 500d instead. I know, I know, I can't make choices. :wall:

Unpacked it at today work and yeah, I love it to bits! Can't wait to get out this weekend and take some shots with it.

Got a circular polariser, ND2, 4 & 8 filters to try out aswell. Also bought .42x semi-fisheye coming from the states, really looking forward to that!

Just need to get a 75-300 lens and a nice Manfrotto tripod now... :thumb:


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

get the 55-250 or the 70-300USM for a telephoto, the 75-300 is regarded as, uhh, naff.


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Personally, I'd go canon. I have a 450D (first DSLR) and it's awesome, loads of features, great image quality and standard kit lens with image stabilisation is very good. I just see Canon as the pros, 90% of professionals use their kit.

EDIT-Read all of thread. Good choice  SNAP!


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a Nikon D50 and I'm just about to upgrade it to a D5000 (probably tomorrow) - opinions?


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

chopper602 said:


> I have a Nikon D50 and I'm just about to upgrade it to a D5000 (probably tomorrow) - opinions?


Where you planning on going for it?


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

chris3boro said:


> Where you planning on going for it?


Probably RGB, two doors away from Jessops in M'Bro - why do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Always compare prices to here  http://camerapricebuster.co.uk/


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

chopper602 said:


> Probably RGB, two doors away from Jessops in M'Bro - why do you have any suggestions?


Yes, RGB lol. Got my 450D there about 2/3 months ago, very good knowledge and were slightly cheaper than Jessops, also gave good deals as I bought few extras with camera. :thumb:


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

chris3boro said:


> Yes, RGB lol. Got my 450D there about 2/3 months ago, very good knowledge and were slightly cheaper than Jessops, also gave good deals as I bought few extras with camera. :thumb:


Do you know if it's owned by someone else now? I've bought some lenses in there before and I didn't recognise anyone in there today . . .

I intend to get the D5000 with the normal kit lens (18-55) and a fast SD HC card, so I'll see what deal I can get (might have to look at some second hand lenses too!). Then I'll have a Nikon D50 for sale . . .


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

chopper602 said:


> Do you know if it's owned by someone else now? I've bought some lenses in there before and I didn't recognise anyone in there today . . .
> 
> I intend to get the D5000 with the normal kit lens (18-55) and a fast SD HC card, so I'll see what deal I can get (might have to look at some second hand lenses too!). Then I'll have a Nikon D50 for sale . . .


Couldn't tell u Im afraid, was only 2nd time I went in there. Helpful people though.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Sandisk Extreme III (30Mb/s Edition) is the one I got for my 500d and it is rapid! I shoot RAW+Large Jpeg and it certainly doesn't lag.


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

martyp said:


> Sandisk Extreme III (30Mb/s Edition) is the one I got for my 500d and it is rapid! I shoot RAW+Large Jpeg and it certainly doesn't lag.


Yeah, they're about £40 at 7dayshop.com(8Gb), so I'l have to see what I can get one for retail . . .


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I got a 4Gb off eBay for 30. Damn. :lol:

I had a Ultra II in my last camera and that wasn't bad either though, just need more capacity.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good choice marty - I was all set for buying my 500D this weekend as I am off next week but I am now waiting until mid November as I have a cracking deal lined up where I will get the brand new kit for sub £480 so I can't afford not to wait. Frustrating though as I was so looking forward to having it this week but can't say no to c.£100 saving 


Next on my list is a decent 2nd lens...


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

martyp said:


> I got a 4Gb off eBay for 30. Damn. :lol:
> 
> I had a Ultra II in my last camera and that wasn't bad either though, just need more capacity.


Marty

On one of the canon forums the Transcend cards were recommended - a _lot_ cheaper too! 8GB Class 6 t £13.99 or for 2 or more £12.99

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=104378


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Just feel the build quality the Nikon is well ahead and I say this as someone who had a canon and moved to Nikon.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

U IIs are too slow.

Bret


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

martyp said:


> I got a 4Gb off eBay for 30. Damn. :lol:
> 
> I had a Ultra II in my last camera and that wasn't bad either though, just need more capacity.


He did a 4Gb fast SD card for £10 yesterday

I ended up having to buy another lens yesterday too (2nd hand) as my old lenses weren't compatible with the new body.

++ Nikon D50 for sale !! ++


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

chopper602 said:


> He did a 4Gb fast SD card for £10 yesterday
> 
> I ended up having to buy another lens yesterday too (2nd hand) as my old lenses weren't compatible with the new body.
> 
> ++ Nikon D50 for sale !! ++


Congrats on your purchase!

I was out today (in the rain unfortunately) testing mine out. Very happy with the performance over my last camera (panasonic FZ8, now on eBay), fast AF and great flexibilty. The only downside is that it feels small and light...

I'm gonna buy a decent telephoto lens (thinking Sigma 70-300mm f4-5.6 DG OS), bigger camera bag and a better tripod and then save up 'till Spring. By then I hope to put the 500d body on eBay and upgrade to the 7d.

I didn't think I'd mind the smaller size and the lighter weight but it does feel a little IDK, delicate/compact like... Problem is I couldn't afford to get the 7d (or even 50d) just now (Christmas and B-days coming up) but I do have a base to get started with before buying a nicer body.

Thanks again for all the replies in here guys, much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

martyp said:


> I didn't think I'd mind the smaller size and the lighter weight but it does feel a little IDK, delicate/compact like...


Adding a battery grip helps with this.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

if you can strech to the a Canon 450d do so , awesome camera


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow - It must be a popular camera - sold my old camera 'kit' on eBay for £225 (Buy it now). Thing was, it went in three minutes!!


----------

